# benny HT driver.



## RGuk (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I'd christen the new section with a short review of the benny driver by Ben Sayers.

I bought one of the HT (13 degree models) as an experiment to use in a half set over the winter; my thinking was that I could ditch my regular driver and 3 wood for an all-purpose easy-to-hit big beast!

I can't tell you how impressed I am with this club, and, although running out soon, no doubt, would highly recommend the club, the shaft (pro-launch red) and grip.

It is a cracking club. The ball gets up easy as pie and stays there for ages before finally dropping (seemingly) only a very few yards short of my best with my regular drivers.

Well done Ben Sayers......nice bit of kit, does exactly what it says on the tin!!! I love it


----------



## Parmo (Jan 13, 2009)

Real, what does the HT stand for please?


----------



## StuartD (Jan 13, 2009)

The HT model is a 13deg loft. I presume it stands for High Trajectory


----------



## Parmo (Jan 13, 2009)

cool thanks, got the chance of one at 12HT but not 100% and wondered what the HT stood for.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 13, 2009)

cool thanks, got the chance of one at 12HT but not 100% and wondered what the HT stood for.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think there was a 12HT. I thought you had a choice of 10.5 or HT and that's 13. 

(Ben Sayers site doesn't help as they've left it up while only partially constructed)


----------



## RGuk (Jan 13, 2009)

Real, what does the HT stand for please?
		
Click to expand...

Hot Totty....

Hot Titanium....

.....High Trajectory.....seems a bit of a misnomer as the Pro-launch Red is a low trajectory designed shaft!!!

Either way, it works well.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2009)

.....High Trajectory.....seems a bit of a misnomer as the Pro-launch Red is a low trajectory designed shaft!!!

Either way, it works well.....
		
Click to expand...

I've got the Pro-Launch Red (firm) in my 10.5 degree and it certainly gets the ball up in the air!
Well chuffed with mine


----------



## RGDave (Oct 27, 2009)

I know this post is kind of old and forgotten, but I thought I'd re-visit it.

Today, for the first time since last winter (Nov-March) I used my benny ht (13 degree prolaunch red).....

I've not had so much fun in ages. These easy to use drivers are such a doddle to use, I'm sure it's not just this one.

The benny is such a great club and I hit about 7 drives with it today. It is SOOooo sweet, and although probably only goes the distance of a 2 wood (somewhere between driver and 3 wood??) the carry is awesome and the overall performance something really special. I squeezed about 240-250 out of it on the 12th and 16th tees (bogey/birdie) and find the curious mix of high loft head and supposedly low-launch shaft most effective.

If you struggle with a driver or might like to play a bit shorter but straighter (preparing for winter mats) I can't recommend it highly enough.

I think it also helped moving back from a 46" Spine to a 45" driver...it felt pretty short!


----------

